# Soy wax soap



## calfax (Jul 31, 2008)

I was looking at base oils to make a harder veggie soap bar as my current palm/coconut/olive oil bars are too soft and seem to wear away very quickly compared to my lard-based bars.

I stumbled across Zen Soap's Single Oil Soap Swap page http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm and found a bar made from soy wax.  A little research showed that soy wax is basically hydrogenated soybean oil.  

I wasn't able to find much information on soy wax bars other than the zen page so I just winged it and made a batch using the SoapCalc numbers for hydrogenated soybean oil.  It turned out a slightly off-white bar that was hard as a brick and not crumbly.  It kinda looks like frozen tofu.  It cleanses pretty well but has almost no lather.  

I've made another batch and added a little hemp and castor oil and shea butter which I think will turn out pretty good.

Has anyone else experimented with soy wax soap?  What were your results?


----------



## digit (Jul 31, 2008)

How interesting. At the bottom of the page, the all soybean oil soap failed miserably. Hydrogenation is obviously the key. 

Hopefully someone will chime in who has experience with this.

Digit


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Jul 31, 2008)

I have added some soy wax into my formulation and it has turned out well. If it didnt lather try some coconut oil. About 20% I would say. Happy soaping!


----------

